
Windows Server 2016 persistent memory support supercharges storage IO - based2
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/28/windows_server_2016_persistent_memory_support_supercharges_storage_io/
======
riskable
I always think it's funny to see journalists raving over features added to
Windows or Macs that have been in Linux for a while. Like PMEM is somehow this
brand new thing to operating systems that will "supercharge" servers. Linux
had support for persistent memory _a year and a half ago_...

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=PMEM-
Lin...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=PMEM-
Linux-4.1-Feature)

If you google around you'll find PMEM stuff for Linux _from 2014_. What do
they think people have been running their PMEM hardware with this whole time
while Microsoft developed this feature for their OS?

I wonder what's next? Zero-overhead filesystem snapshots? A filesystem in user
space? The ability to swap USB ports without a two-second delay (hah)?

